# Weaker cpu + 128gb ram or 8700k + max 64gb



## Jorgakis (Sep 7, 2018)

So it is the time to upgrade my setup I think. 

Currently working with:

intel core i5 4670k @ 4Ghz
and 32 GB RAM (mainboard maximum)
windows 10 + Cubase 8 Pro
ssd and hdd
...
please don't laugh.

Was considering doing a "regular" upgrade and making a 8700k machine with 64 Gigs, but I doubt that this will be a real improvement and is also not upgradeable?!

To my feeling it would be ideal making a system that will be capable of 128 GB RAM. So what about a system running intel core i7 7800X which is weaker than the 8700k? But I would have the RAM! Should I wait for the upcoming intel generation? 

Not sure about using 2 systems, I like the idea of a single machine handling most of the ochestral-only stuff I'm doing.

The price factor is important ofc...


----------



## Killiard (Sep 7, 2018)

I built up an 8700k system earlier in the year and had the same thoughts regarding which way to go. My choosing the 8700k was based on the fact that I run a single machine setup with Cubase 9 with a disabled track template, therefore I'm only really using the ram of the instruments i have enabled. Most of the time on a fairly busy-ish track I'm actually only using about 30GB max (no instruments are purged). 

It's a beast of a machine and only cost about 1300 GBP to put together!


----------



## Bender-offender (Sep 9, 2018)

CPU power (specifically single-core speed) will always out-weigh the amount of memory in terms of importance. You will definitely run out of CPU power on the 128GB machine long before you even get close to using all that memory. So the best setup is two 64GB machines (with whichever CPU you can afford, even if it’s two less expensive modern CPUs, though the 8700k is excellent in price AND performance) rather than one 128GB machine.


----------



## Bender-offender (Sep 9, 2018)

I should also mention keeping your current i5 as your Cubase computer and ADDING a 8700k as a slave would probably benefit you a lot more than running everything off just the 8700k.


----------



## Nao Gam (Sep 9, 2018)

Keep in mind any ram over 32gb will only benefit you if you're running large templates so go with the size of your templates


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 9, 2018)

9900k is on the horizon. 8 cores / 16 threads and up to 5ghz, I would wait for that.


----------



## Nao Gam (Sep 9, 2018)

zircon_st said:


> 9900k is on the horizon. 8 cores / 16 threads and up to 5ghz, I would wait for that.


Damn


----------



## Bender-offender (Sep 9, 2018)

zircon_st said:


> 9900k is on the horizon. 8 cores / 16 threads and up to 5ghz, I would wait for that.


Why did you mention this?! Now I’m going to want to build another slave.


----------



## Jorgakis (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks guys! I didn't know of the limitation of the cpu considering using more than 64 gb ram. I'm currently using all of my 32 gigs, so I think I know how to fill the 64, but maybe this will be sufficient for the start. 
Waiting for the release of the 9900k now...


----------



## Bender-offender (Sep 9, 2018)

Jorgakis said:


> Thanks guys! I didn't know of the limitation of the cpu considering using more than 64 gb ram. I'm currently using all of my 32 gigs, so I think I know how to fill the 64, but maybe this will be sufficient for the start.
> Waiting for the release of the 9900k now...


Modern sample libraries, with all the scripting and such, use up a lot more CPU than libraries of 10-15 years ago.

Here’s the current estimated price of the 9900 if you can swing it:
https://www.pcgamesn.com/intel-i9-9900k-cpu-leaked-pricing


----------

